# lake Buckhorn access ?



## fflintlock (Jul 30, 2017)

Is there any access to lake Buckhorn, or the little tallapoosa river ?
I'd like to slide my kayak or canoe in there one day and check it out.
If you'd rather pm me some info about it, that would be okay too.
Thanks


----------



## cophunter308 (Jul 30, 2017)

Following...


----------



## fflintlock (Jul 30, 2017)

cophunter308 said:


> Following...



Only place I've seen, is maybe slide down from
Interstate 20...
I'd seriously like to get my kayak down in there.


----------



## fflintlock (Jul 30, 2017)

It looks like a pretty far paddle up stream to buckhorn from little tallapoosa park. Of course I've never been to little tallapoosa park either.


----------



## cophunter308 (Jul 30, 2017)

Looks like I20 would be the best bet to slide in there. It is a long paddle upstream from the park. It definitely looks pretty crossing over the I20 bridge.


----------



## spkoli (Jul 31, 2017)

Scout the houses and write the owners asking to use their ramps? I see a ton of houses with Ramps there. Also there is the Power lines area with a couple of places. Not sure if those are gated or not.


----------



## nickruis (Jul 31, 2017)

I've fished on it at night from the power line. Now if I was in the right or the wrong I'm not sure. Didn't see any posted signs. It was dry under 20 for the longest until we started getting all this rain. I'd like to fish it if anyone is down to meet up.


----------



## cophunter308 (Aug 1, 2017)

Are the power line areas gated? From google maps, it looks like you can drive right down to the lake.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 2, 2017)

nickruis said:


> I've fished on it at night from the power line. Now if I was in the right or the wrong I'm not sure. Didn't see any posted signs. It was dry under 20 for the longest until we started getting all this rain. I'd like to fish it if anyone is down to meet up.



My son n law is Villa Rica PD, I'm going to see if he can find anything out about that. If the power line is not gated, it should be okay to walk down there. I'm not sure about driving down there though. 
I do know one thing though, it looks good for a kayak and catching some fish...lol


----------



## cophunter308 (Aug 2, 2017)

Flintlock, I'm with Dallas P.D. I usually have a couple week days off every week. Let me know sometime when you're available and we can meet up and catch some fish.


----------



## fflintlock (Aug 5, 2017)

cophunter308 said:


> Flintlock, I'm with Dallas P.D. I usually have a couple week days off every week. Let me know sometime when you're available and we can meet up and catch some fish.



I'd love to that, I don't get many week days  off . I'll  definitely   give you a holler if  i do though.  I'm  going  to  get  with my son n law this weekend and see what he can find out.


----------

